# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  matične stanice i još...

## čupko

Drage forumašice, molila bih vas još par odgovora vezanih uz splitsko rodilište.
1. zna li netko postoji li mogućnost pohrane matičnih stanica u splitu i je li to već netko radio? mene i mm to jako zanima, pitali smo prijatelje iz zagreba gdje je to moguće i on nam je objasnio postupak, ali u splitskom rodilištu kažu da je to "privatna stvar".
2. Postoji li ikakva mogućnost unošenja vlastite spavaćice, jer su mi one što sam vidila tamo predebele i ofucane, a ja trebam rodit po najvećoj vrućini, užas?!
Hvala!1  :Heart:

----------

